# interruptor diferencial



## administracionmelero

Hello!Does somebody know how to say "interruptor diferencial" in english???


----------



## estemero

Yo diría *differential breaker*


----------



## estemero

o *residual current device*


----------



## administracionmelero

ok thank you


----------



## mcaffa

circuit breaker


----------



## estemero

mcaffa said:


> circuit breaker


In spite of the fact that a residual current device could be a kind of circuit breaker, not every circuit breaker can be considered as a residual current device.


----------



## pacosancas

I agree with estremero. A circuit breaker does not necessarily have differential protection (residual current release).


----------



## EliTrans

Hola a todos! 

So... the final conclusion is "interruptor diferencial" is *"differential breaker" *in English? Or *"residual current device" *???
Muchas gracias!


----------



## EliTrans

Yo he encontrado esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device
Asi que diria: *RCCB - Residual Current Circuit Breaker

*Correcto?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sí, pero también hay que tener en cuenta esta parte que resalto, del enlace que pusiste: 

_"In the United States and Canada, a residual current device is most commonly known as a *ground fault circuit interrupter* (*GFCI*), *ground fault interrupter* (*GFI*) or an *appliance leakage current interrupter* (*ALCI*)_"

GFCI es más utilizado en USA, según tengo entendido y en concordancia con la aclaración del artículo de Wiki.


----------



## EliTrans

Vale, gracias, pero si la traduccion no esta destinado especificamente para EEUU u otros paises anglosajones, se supone que *Residual Current Circuit Breaker *es tambien correcto como termino general? Vaya lio... porque tiene que haber tantos nombres para decir la misma cosa?!


----------



## Hakuna Matata

EliTrans said:


> si la traduccion no esta destinado especificamente para EEUU u otros paises anglosajones, se supone que *Residual Current Circuit Breaker *es tambien correcto como termino general?



Yo creo que como término general se entiende perfectamente.


----------

